# Site downtime Feb 21-22



## Janet H (Feb 20, 2012)

We are going to be doing some server upgrades late Tuesday night and into early Wednesday morning Feb 21 - 22.  

*During this time (roughly 12 AM - 5 AM EST | GMT -5) the forum will be offline.  *

 Thanks for your patience and understanding during this outage. It has  been scheduled in the wee small hours to have as low an impact as  possible and when we return you should see increased speed and  stability.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Janet!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks, Janet.  I should be snuggled in my comfy bed while all this is happening.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks, Janet.  That's 9 pm to 2 pm my time so I have it duly noted.  I am often on from 8 to midnight.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you, Janet.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up and for the work you're doing.


----------



## GB (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the hard work and for keeping us informed!


----------



## Janet H (Feb 21, 2012)

Bumping this - just a reminder


----------



## GB (Feb 21, 2012)

Damn, bad time to be highly caffeinated


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 21, 2012)

GB said:


> Damn, bad time to be highly caffeinated



You could run around the block a few times, clean the garage AND bake a cake!


----------



## GB (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah, but what do I do with the other 57 minutes in that hour?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 21, 2012)

GB said:


> Yeah, but what do I do with the other 57 minutes in that hour?



If you start vacuuming...folks will get upset.


----------



## GB (Feb 21, 2012)

Last time this happened to me I ended up painting my soon to be born daughters room at 3am.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 21, 2012)

You can still find us on Facebook 

or... you could bake me a cake


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh no...I'm sleeping through it...only way I can cope.


----------



## GB (Feb 21, 2012)

You might not want a cake I bake Janet. I just made tollhouse cookies and forgot the sugar 

How about some Bolognese instead?


----------

